# Need a ride inshore fishing Galveston area monday 10/6



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am off monday. I haven't been fishing since May. Is there anyone that would mine me catching a ride on an inshore trip from Galveston to Freeport. Heck I will pull the boat if I need to. I have plenty tackle. Dont mind fishing arties or live bait. Call Rusty 409-457-6149 I have money for gas and bait. "Please call I need a fix"


----------

